# Formal vs Informal



## Amiers (Jun 29, 2017)

I've read over all the good bits about landing jobs but nothing really hits the specific points on interviews or if there is such a thread I've missed it. 

So my question is about Skype interviews. 

Do you treat them as a casual informal situation or be formal dress up?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 29, 2017)

I think attire depends on the job. In my world, the interview is to confirm the applicant is competent and they will fit in with the rest of the team, so casual attire is expected. That said, if somebody puts on a suit I wouldn't hold it against them. I'm more interested in whether they can do the job and whether I want to spend my days working with them.

You never get a second chance to make a first impression, so make the impression the helps you find the job that fits you.


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 29, 2017)

Skype interviews? I would look presentable. Doesn't mean you need to have a suit on but a shirt/tie or polo and a clean hair cut would be good depending on the job you're applying for

Most important thing is that when you do it that you do it somewhere quiet with a stable internet connection. Nothing drives an interviewer mad like hearing the barista calling someone's name in the background. Your choice of venue during the Skype call matters quite a bit, possibly more than what it is you're wearing.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 29, 2017)

I believe sports jacket and boxer shorts is the appropriate uniform, just make sure you don't need to stand up to get anything. 

In seriousness, I would stick to my normal rule of being as dressed up or maybe one step nicer than you expect the interviewer to be. I think it's very stilly that some people put on a suit and a tie to interview for a job as a stage carpenter, but on the other hand if I was interviewing for a TD or other management position I would at least have a button up on. You're trying to show to the interviewer that you are serious about the position and understand what you're getting into. I wouldn't think that changes much for a Skype interview vs an in person one.


----------



## MRW Lights (Jul 1, 2017)

I have the _unique_ _opportunity _of having an HR department in the company that our theater is a division of and we host entire trainings on interviews... A little insider secret... Skype/video interviews are something the HR world is still grappling with when it comes to ethics. Generally if someone isn't able to come in for an interview we opt for the phone interview. The phone interview is the HR "safe interview", but I'm going to work with you in person so most of all I want to know how you are in the room. The information I'm looking for is job skills, character and most of all if you'll be a good fit with our team. Granted I'm a little biased these days managing a venue in NYC because most of my hiring is referrals from my staff and the general freelance pool here. 

In an example of what not to do; Video conference interviews are fairly common in education markets for 1st round interviews, typically you're coming from somewhere else and an in person interview is considered an investment. As mentioned above treat it like you're in the room... I was on a committee once searching for an Assistant Professor at a University and they spent their entire interview in their "comfy" chair at home rocking back and forth and spinning side to side... I still to this day have no idea if they even were a theater instructor, but it gives me flashbacks every time I get on a tilt-o-whirl.... 

My best suggestion is don't conduct the interview at home. The old adage of "show up for success" will always get you higher up on the list. You know it's coming, so schedule it in your day like an in person interview. Get dressed and go to your local library or college. They likely have a reading/meeting room available with solid internet, plenty of power and good lighitng. This way you put yourself in the interview environment remotely and as the interviewer I'll focus on you and not your background.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 1, 2017)

MRW I wish I had that option. They want to do it Monday and of course we have a show sooo... Squeezing it into my break I haven't decided if I am going to do it at home, office or booth as I really don't have any time at all this whole week. 

Either way that is where I am at. 

Looks like Formal wins hands down. Time to dust off the old jacket and find my fancy shirt


----------



## FMEng (Jul 1, 2017)

MRW Lights said:


> My best suggestion is don't conduct the interview at home. The old adage of "show up for success" will always get you higher up on the list. You know it's coming, so schedule it in your day like an in person interview. Get dressed and go to your local library or college. They likely have a reading/meeting room available with solid internet, plenty of power and good lighitng. This way you put yourself in the interview environment remotely and as the interviewer I'll focus on you and not your background.



I like MRW's comments. If you have to do it from home, at least make sure that the room looks cleaned up, organized, and the background is not distracting. Keep the cats, dogs, and kids in another part of the house. An unmade bed and the underwear hanging on the exercise bike handle won't leave a good impression.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 3, 2017)

I used to always treat Skype interviews as formal when I was the one being interviewed, but now as the hiring manager I treat them almost exclusively as semi-casual interviews. Generally by the time I conduct a Skype interview the resumes have been filtered to me from HR, I have done a resume review and maybe called a reference or two, then I do a quick 20 minute phone interview. If the phone call goes well, the candidate does a Skype interview with me and my team. My general thought is that I'm not going to change who I am for an interview, especially if I'm going to spend at minimum 8 hours a day, 6 days a week for a year with someone. Comb your hair, clean your room, but be relaxed and don't change who you are for the interview. 

We are very very casual folks, I'm conducting these interviews with a tattered flannel shirt and beanie on in most cases. I generally give zero regard to what the interviewee is dressed in as I am looking more for personality fit and a skill fit for the job - rarely do I care what they wear to do that job. What does bother me is when the interview is clearly taking place in a messy room in their home - it takes 20 seconds to either clean the room that's in frame or turn the computer or phone to a different corner of the house. I try not to let home decor get me too distracted, but when I interview college grads and they are in their living room with drug/alcohol related posters on the wall I can't help but note that and assume they are trying to move to a big city to party. I also frequently get people doing Skype interviews from Green Rooms that are very noisy - while not ideal, you got to do what you got to do and if someone is doing an interview on their coffee break so they get paid for the day I have to respect that. It drives me up a wall when people do Skype interviews in a library or coffee shop and have to whisper the entire time. 

The few times someone wore a suit in a video interview that was a key sign they wouldn't be a good fit - they say dress for the job you want, and when I'm looking to hire a PA System Tech or A2 the job definitely doesn't require a suit. When I see the suit I know what questions to start asking and generally it only takes 2 or 3 questions relating to working through rain or in mud to eliminate them. My last few hires dressed exactly as they dress every day during their Skype interviews - and that ranges from a daily button-up shirt to a flannel shirt covered in paint. They all have the personality to get respect and get the job done.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jul 3, 2017)

I've got a little bit of experience in video interviews, here's my two cents:


-For any position below "upper" management (ie: carp, TD, designer, a2, electrician etc etc), a polo is about as formal as you need to be. I've worked at some corporate venues where even the carps and box pushers wear polos as their uniform. A t-shirt may make the interviewer wonder about why the applicant isn't putting their best foot forward, maybe not. I would go for a polo.

- you're trying to sell your self, so take some time to make sure you're looking good on the camera. overhead lighting in front of you is better than 1 desk lamp to the side and behind you. People look better when viewed from slightly above, put some books under your laptop to get the camera higher. 

-look at the camera, not the screen! In our western culture, it would be off-putting and kinda rude to have an in person interview and never look the interviewer in the eye. Same applies for a video one.

-shut off any alerts/notices on your computer before the interview. Just like you'd silence your phone in an in person interview.

-get set up before the interview and call your friend to check your connection/trouble shoot IT problems. The day before one of my interviews I skyped my friend to make sure everything was working. Next day I moved my computer to an uncluttered part of my apartment and called in for the interview. Couldn't get the video feed up and running at all, just had some bad quality audio. Turns out I had a wireless dead spot in that particular spot in my apartment. It made for an awkward interview, and we ended up switching to the phone. Moral of the story, test out your tech before in the interview.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh I tested like 4 different locations. 

Btw the interview I get went great. It was short and to the point. I wore a button up blue and had it on my work bench in my booth area. 

Thanks for all the advice. Hopefully it helps those in the future as well.


----------



## Aaron Clarke (Jul 3, 2017)

bobgaggle said:


> Just like you'd silence your phone in an in person interview.



WHAT- Kids these days can't even know to do that. I did a stint as an HR manager for a major department store. I'd say 85% of interviews were interrupted by an alerts or vibration from their phone. For me that was it, interview over. Needless to say I had a very difficult time staying fully staffed. 

Best of Luck @Amiers


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 3, 2017)

Aaron Clarke said:


> WHAT- Kids these days can't even know to do that. I did a stint as an HR manager for a major department store. I'd say 85% of interviews were interrupted by an alerts or vibration from their phone. For me that was it, interview over. Needless to say I had a very difficult time staying fully staffed.
> 
> Best of Luck @Amiers


Where's that *DOUBLY LIKED* button when I *WANT* it?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Randy Storms (Aug 29, 2017)

I have an interview this week via Skype for a management position in another state. I'm on the fence about how to dress. My first instinct is to wear a dress shirt and tie. My wife says that's too formal and a dress shirt open at the collar is more appropriate. There's a lot riding on this interview, what sayeth the crowd? If you were interviewing a new manager-level employee, how would you expect them to dress for the interview?


----------



## soundofsparks (Aug 29, 2017)

I think you should always dress in the nicest version of what would be the prospective job's daily dress. If you're never gonna wear a tie to work, you don't need one for the interview. If you would wear a tie at work on occasion, definitely wear one to the interview.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 29, 2017)

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/formal-vs-informal.42296


----------



## Randy Storms (Aug 29, 2017)

Amiers said:


> https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/formal-vs-informal.42296


Never occurred to me that this exact thing would have been discussed so recently!


----------



## Amiers (Aug 29, 2017)

Randy Storms said:


> Never occurred to me that this exact thing would have been discussed so recently!



Yeah, GL with your interview. If it is your first one in years. I suggest you practice a lot.


----------

